# Honda Pioneer 500



## Beeg (Sep 6, 2000)

My wife and I have a Polaris Sportsman 500 2 up. Looking at a 50 inch side by side. We are in our early 60's and not looking for speed and all the bells and whistles . Just to use on our Michigan property hauling chainsaws , seed for food plots etc. Also use on our Ontario bear hunts ,hauling bait ,bows and going to and from hunting . Haul our canoe on top and fish. Joy riding old logging roads . Pros and cons of the Honda. Thank you


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Beeg said:


> My wife and I have a Polaris Sportsman 500 2 up. Looking at a 50 inch side by side. We are in our early 60's and not looking for speed and all the bells and whistles . Just to use on our Michigan property hauling chainsaws , seed for food plots etc. Also use on our Ontario bear hunts ,hauling bait ,bows and going to and from hunting . Haul our canoe on top and fish. Joy riding old logging roads . Pros and cons of the Honda. Thank you


 As long as you are good with the passenger room they are a great machine, very probably the most dependable one out there. I seriously wanted one but my wife is always hauling two dogs and even with just the driver there is a shortage of dog room. The 500 will really get around in tight spaces. I am around a lot of atv's and utv's and I really respect the little Honda.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

If you haven't seen it here is a link to a Honda pioneer site.

https://hondasxs.com/find-new/6857810/posts


----------



## Luckymike (Dec 1, 2010)

we've had ours for 2 yrs and think its great.not the greatest suspension but wife and I have a lot of fun with it.we're also in our sixties


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

I don't have any experience with the Honda, however I have a Kawasaki Teryx and absolutely love it. It's a durable machine that has taken everything I can throw at it. I have the two seater that has a spacious dump bed with two large dry box storage compartments as well. 

I'm in my early 30's, bought it a few years ago now, and of course was looking at the Polaris 1000's bc I wanted speed. Luckily my dad talked me into visiting the Kawasaki dealership to check this machine out and I'm glad I went this route. Very handy around the house and for hunting, while still fun on the trails. I am considering getting it re-programmed to lift the speed governor that tops it out at 50mph. May be bigger than what you're looking for as it's wider than 50", but figured I'd throw my .02 at ya and give you something else to consider. 

Have fun with whatever you get!


----------



## seymore13 (Oct 16, 2015)

Just bought one a couple weeks ago. Awesome little machine. Wanted something a little more utilitarian than a RZR or other similar trail rated sxs's. It's not very fast, but plenty fast enough for riding the trails. Tops out around 40. The big selling point for us was the 50" width. We wanted to be able to take it on any of the trails we wanted to ride, and many of them are restricted to 50" machines. They are pretty bare bones machines without many bells and whistles, which I like personally, as you can customize it to your needs. 

One really nice feature is that they use a traditional geared transmission vs. a CVT. Much smoother ride, and you can actually creep along if you want.


----------

